

Top Programming Languages – Spectrum’s 2014 Ranking - nyodeneD
http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/top-10-programming-languages

======
smt88
If HTML, ASP.NET, and Arduino are programming languages, that's news to me.

Also, under pretty much any definition of "popularity", HTML should probably
be #1.

